# Modulo de distribucion de energia & mosfet - automoccion



## rodorico (Abr 27, 2020)

Hola a todos. 
Tengo que instalar un PDM (power distribution module) en un coeche monoplaza lola b99. Ya que quiro evitar al maximo la instalacion de fusibles y relays
He estado mirado precios de estas unidades y es estratosferico por lo que ofrecen a si que he pensado en hacermerlo yo con un PIC y unos mosftets.
ejemplo:








						AiM EPM Power Distribution Interface
					

Aim Technologies EPM Power Distribution Interface




					www.aimshop.com
				




Bueno lo que busco es una unidad que sea programable con una serie de entradas TTL directas al PIC y que sea capaz de gestionar unas 5-6 lineas de potencia basandose en dichas entradas, rated a 20 amps maximo, en principio encapsulado mosftet sera T0-220, con heatsink 

obviamente Voltaje es 12-14V 

A si de primeras las salidas de energia son para
starter solenoide
injeccion y bobinas
ventilador radiador

Para ello he intentado encontrar logic p-channel mosfets con gran capacidad de disipacion pero no he llegado a encontrar algo interesante. 
Dentro de los no logicos he encontrado este que creo que podria servir sin problema antes de ponerme a ello me gustaria tener algunas opiones de expertos 


el mosftet en question es IRF5210 (datasheet adjunto)
Caracteristicas 

Maximos:


ID @ TC = 25°C Continuous Drain Current, VGS @ -10V -40AID @ TC = 100°C Continuous Drain Current, VGS @ -10V -29 

PD @TC = 25°C Power Dissipation 200 W
 




La conexion mosftet PIC seria algo asi




lo veis como buen candidato para esta application ??

Nadie tiene alguna opinion o consejo....


----------



## sergiot (May 4, 2020)

Debe suceder que nadie entiende lo que queres hacer o para queres hacer eso, ademas si nadie conoce eso que mostras mucho menos te puede ayudar en tu consulta.
Por lo del mosfet no tiene nada de malo, no entiendo para que usar tanta potencia o tanto problema, si queres manejar lo que maneja una ecu normal de auto, no usan mosfet especiales, y en las bobinas usan igbt, algunas, otras usan mosfet.
Si es un proyecto particular tuyo, no tenes otra opción que montarlo y ensayarlo en la vida real, la simulación para este tipo de cosas no sirve.


----------



## rodorico (May 4, 2020)

Gracias por la respuesta.
Es que no esta claro la esposicion de lo que quiero hacer ??
Tanta potencia ?? del mosfet o de requisitos ?


----------



## sergiot (May 4, 2020)

El MOSFET está bien seguramente y sobrado, en estos casos siempre se hace todo sobre dimensionado, por ejemplo un inyector que funciona por pulsos de 4ms aprox jamás va allegar a necesitar 20A en forma constante, no obstante se los suelen activar con mosfet en ese orden de corriente, yo uso un irf540 o el 640 o irfz44 cuando tengo que reparar las ecu's, con esos MOSFET sin disipación se que no tengo problemas.


----------



## rodorico (May 4, 2020)

No he hecho calculos de dispacion, tenia de intencion de usar el mismo canal (mosfet) para injectores y bobinas en un V6
estimo que la suma de ambos no tendra picos de mas de 20/25 amps max 
tu crees que sin disipacion el irf540 aguantara bien 20amps.
Queria hacer el tests para ver si agunta 1 hora a 20 amps ...


----------



## sergiot (May 4, 2020)

Quiero suponer que estas diciendo de usar un mosfet para inyectores y otro mosfet para bobina, no? de ser asi no habría problemas, fijate en las hojas de datos la corriente de pico en un intervalo corto, ese valor es mucho mas alto al dado como corriente nominal.


----------



## rodorico (May 4, 2020)

no, el mismo mosfet para ambos esa era mi intencion.


----------



## sergiot (May 4, 2020)

entonces imagino que con ese mosfet lo estarias usando como llave para alimentar el positivo constante al inyector y la bobina, y no para los pulsos, es asi? en ese caso si tenes que considerar la potencia un poco mas alta, por mas que que sean pulsos, el consumo es mas alto, la bobina consume mucho.


----------



## rodorico (May 4, 2020)

si es el power supply para ambos, un poquito mas alta, 10 amps mas quizas ? , eso ya estaria en limites ... ? pero vamos que si seria mejor hacer el split no hay problema ya que el cableado todavia lo tengo que hacer y tendre sufientes canales de energia.
todas las lineas de salida de mosfet son de energia continua en principio, para injectores, bobinas, ventilador y solenoide starter y bombas combustible, y quizas por otro canal la propia ECU, data loggers y display (opcion B es conectarlo al master switch con fusibles si requieren ) y 

Basicamente hay master switch e ignition switch, cuando la senal del switch de ignicion y la senal de ignicion proveniente de ECU (indicando que esta lista) abrira el mosfet de injectores y bobinas 

mi intencion es disenar una unidad de distribucion de energia continua a 6 diferentes canales manejados por diferent mosfets, que a su vez se controlan a traves del PIC con 6 senales de entrada . 

No habia mirado injectores, no pensaba que eso podria consumira tanto.. en bobinas segun tengo entendido son unos 15amps...


----------



## Scooter (May 4, 2020)

Ya venden unos módulos MOSFET para automoción "para tontos" que es lo que más me gusta a mí, que me den el trabajo hecho.
Luego busco referencias de un par que conozco a ves si te pueden valer.


----------



## rodorico (May 4, 2020)

Scooter dijo:


> Ya venden unos módulos MOSFET para automoción "para tontos" que es lo que más me gusta a mí, que me den el trabajo hecho.
> Luego busco referencias de un par que conozco a ves si te pueden valer.


gracias


----------



## Scooter (May 4, 2020)

Al final no los he encontrado, se los he tenido que pedir al amigo que me los envió en su día.

Estos circuitos estaban usándose en una centralita de coche, no la de motor, la de accesorios, luces...

Yo ni sabía que existían, pero es lógico que si; todo lo unventabke ya está inventado, solo hay que encontrarlo. Si estos no te cuadran, seguro que hay circuitos similares de más potencia, de más salidas etc etc. Es cuestión de tirar del hilo.


----------



## sergiot (May 4, 2020)

La primer opción es la mas conveniente.


----------



## rodorico (May 6, 2020)

mmm me he estado mirando el datasheet y otros parecidos, estan bien completitos, me gustan 
segun entiendo el que propones podria ser una opcion.

shutdown por exceso de corriente ocurre sobre los 35 amps a 25º , pero no hay grafica de como varia segun le temperatura, entiendo que a 10º es 22 pero no me queda claro.
unos conceptos que no entiendo muy bien son load dump protection, Il(ISO) (load intensity)  (se refiere a valores comunes o recomendados ??) 

entiendo que si lo utilizo para bobinas tengo que utilizar diodo entre vbb y Vout ?


----------



## sergiot (May 6, 2020)

El diodo de protección por las dudas lo podes utilizar, aunque creo que esos ya vienen protegidos, creo que el load dump portection se refiere a cargas inductivas, seguramente alguien con mas conocimientos te lo podría decir mejor, pero yo no le daría tantas vueltas al asunto, es una llave electronica con muy poca resistencia interna muy baja, casi en el orden de los mOhms.


----------



## Scooter (May 6, 2020)

El diodo damper del fet mas o menos haría la función del diodo volante, por las dudas, si pones diodo volante no va a estar de mas.
Dump protection no lo había oido nunca pero la traducción literal es protección contra descargas, y entiendo que esa función la hace el diodo damper


----------



## rodorico (May 6, 2020)

lo pondre pues, lo que decia de temp/intensidad era 150º 22 amps.


----------



## rodorico (Ago 26, 2020)

Buenas gente.
Estoy mirando posibilidades the diseñar un sencillo pero robusto sistema de entradas para un modulo de distribucion de energia para coche  que acepte entradas compatible con voltaje de bateria , switches tipo ingnicion, senales de ECU, 12v pero con sus picos 14-7V,  pero que a su vez tambien sea compatible con entradas en 5-0V

Creo que tengo ya algo para la primera parte  que puede resistir bien picos altos y bajos con diodo zener y resistencia para limitar tanto corriente como voltaje, pero me falta algo para hacerla compatible con TTL, alguna idea ??? 

en diagrama SIG1 seria la entrada a un PIC16F876


----------



## sergiot (Ago 27, 2020)

No se que estas queriendo hacer, pero esos 30k para limitar a un zener de 5.1 con una tension que segun creo es de 14.7V, no tenes corriente para que funcione el zener, o la tensión en vcc es mucho mas alta.


----------



## rodorico (Ago 27, 2020)

mmm, corrigo valor de resistencia a 200Ohms,  para un rango de de 7 a 15V en VCC1. eso me daria un rango de corriente en el zener de entre 10 y 60 mAmps si no me equivoco.
Basicamente quiero que entradas digitales de un PIC sean sensibles a switches connectados a bateria, o 12V desde otros componentes o señales digitales con rango 5-0V/flotantes.

esta ultima parte es la que me falta introducir, si alguien pudiear dar alguna idea seria estupendo


----------



## Scooter (Ago 27, 2020)

Yo es que me perdí.
Si quieres poner señales de 12V a 5V un divisor de tensión y ya está.
Los niveles de impedancia al gusto según  quieras ahorro energético o quieras que sea inmune al ruido.
Por ejemplo 7k ~5k o 1k5~1k si quieres, además le pones un zener en paralelo con la resistencia "de abajo".


----------



## sergiot (Ago 27, 2020)

Estamos todos perdidos en la misma situación, en vista que es un proyecto muy particular, la idea del uso y del porque hacer eso esta en la cabeza de quien lo quiere hacer, el resto de los mortales no entendemos nada.


----------



## rodorico (Ago 27, 2020)

en verdad esto era un tema nuevo, pero no se por que los admin me lo han movido a este hilo que ya tenia abierto.
a ver lo que unico que intento es que entradas de un PIC sean sensible a entradas con voltajes de bateria de coche,  o señales digitales a 5V
un divisor de tension asi como tal no funcionaria correctamente si por ejemplo voltaje tiene picos de 7V como cuando el motor de arranque se activa.

14V entrada -> nivel alto entrada PIC
12V entrada -> nivel alto entrada PIC
7V entrada -> nivel alto entrada PIC
5V entrada -> nivel alto entrada PIC.
0V entrada -> nivel bajo entrada PIC


----------



## Scooter (Ago 28, 2020)

¿Seguro que no va?
Los niveles lógicos no son 0 y 5V


----------



## sergiot (Ago 28, 2020)

Si todo esto lo pensas aplicar en un auto, con el motor en marcha y monitorear, por asi decirlo, los cambios de estado de los distintos accesorios de demás cosas, te advierto que esos valores de tension o estados de transición no son "limpios", los armonicos que corren por los cables en un auto son terribles, creo que si es algo de eso lo que pretendes hacer, me inclinaria a usar opto-acopladores para aislar todo entre el arduino y el auto, y si es posible haría dos fuentes separadas y aisladas entre si.


----------



## rodorico (Ago 28, 2020)

si los opto acopladores, lo habia visto como una opcion, pero tambien vi que no son mu dispositivos robustos y que son mas propensos a que fallen que un sistema quizas con zener, resistencias y transistores.


----------



## sergiot (Ago 28, 2020)

No se de donde sacaste que no son robustos, pero mas allá de eso, vos tenes que adecuar la señal que le llegue al diodo del opto para que no se sobre pase de corriente, la misma situación que para un transistor, si la a base le metes una corriente excesiva lo quemas, esto tampoco es poner asi como viene que funcione, en ambos casos vas a tener que trabar haciendo calculos para ecualizar lo que entra, y que eso que entra sin importar los niveles, activar la señal al arduino, y sin que este ultimo pase a mejor vida.


----------



## Scooter (Ago 28, 2020)

rodorico dijo:


> si los opto acopladores, lo habia visto como una opcion, pero tambien vi que no son mu dispositivos robustos y que son mas propensos a que fallen que un sistema quizas con zener, resistencias y transistores.


¿En serio?¿Donde has leído esas sandeces?. El que escribió eso no sabía de que hablaba.
En entornos de industria pesada se usan optoacopladores para todo.

Sería lo recomendable usar optoacopladores porque además puedes corregir todas las gaitas de que se cierra por masa, se cierra por positivo y todos los inventos que se hacen en automoción; En electricidad todo se corta por fase y se mantiene el neutro, en los coches es una lotería saber que se hace en cada momento.
Si no llevas cuidado puede que una entrada te active otra haciendo serie.

Solo he hecho un equipo de captura de datos de un motor y lo hice así, todo optoacoplado y todo sin masas comunes en la entrada, estaban cableadas por fuera del circuito. En la primera conexión el tacómetro dejo de funcionar, al abrir una de las masas y diferenciarlo volvió a funcionar.


----------



## rodorico (Ago 28, 2020)

ok gracias chicos voy a echar un vistazo a los optos


----------



## rodorico (Ago 31, 2020)

despues de hacer algunos calculos, creo que lo siguiente podria funcionar con voltajes de 5 a 14.5, con una resistencia de 1K que me daria un rango en IF de unos 3.5 a 13 mamps 
entiendo viendo  el datasheet que con If entre 1.5 y 25mA maximo deberia entrar en on-state (viendo el grafico de transition off-on) aunque vslor recomendado es entre 7.5 y 14 mamps.
Con un diodo en entrada de proteccion contra voltaje invertido en caso de que hay alguna carga  inductiva y un condesador para prevenir bouncing en case of pulsadores.
veis el diseno y valores correctos para esta applicacion ??


----------



## sergiot (Ago 31, 2020)

el diodo que esta en la entrada no esta al reves? asi como esta esta en paralelo al diodo de entra de opto, con los cual segun la tabla del mismo con 0.8V sigue estando apagado, y un diodo comun puesto de esa manera no te permitirá subir mas de 0.7V
Si queres prevenir entra de señal negativo deberia ir al reves.


----------



## rodorico (Ago 31, 2020)

upps despite, toda la razon tienes . por lo demas como lo ves ?


----------



## rodorico (Sep 3, 2020)

he visto algunos post sobre proteccion, en los que usan TVS diodes, no seria mas conveniente en este projecto que un dido normal debido a los altos picos y transiciones de voltaje que se pueden generar ?

por cierto este smd clock 3 leads funcionaria como reloj para un PIC 16F876 ?, entiendo que no necesita condensadores y que estan integrados 


			https://www.digikey.be/product-detail/nl/abracon-llc/ABLSG-4-000MHZ-D2Y-T/535-10593-1-ND/2344595


----------

